# S&w 686 .357 / .38



## Canadian

I tried one today at the gun club. It was S&W day at the club. All the reps were there and they had the full line for everyone to try out. I tried a variety of guns including the .223 M&P rifle and the 9mm M&P pistol. The one thing that really grabbed my attention was the 686 revolver.

One of the nice girls at the range suggested I try it knowing that I really never liked revolvers. Wow. This this thing is sweet. Double action is smooth and single action is super crisp. With .38 spl there's almost no recoil. It literally shoots like a .22 LR. I shot the tightest group ever for a gun I'd never shot before. Most guns I need a few shots to get used to the sights. Not this one.

If you have not tried one I suggest you give it a shot.


----------



## doc66

I own a 4" 696 that is one of my favorite revolvers I own. I actually traded my Glock 23 for it, even up. I paid far less for the Glock than I would have if I had bought the 686 straight up. With the demise of the M66, the 686 is the way to go. Personally, I like the Smith triggers better than the one on the Python I had. I think they are by far the best in the industry. 

I'd say buy a 686 if you want a .357 revolver.


----------



## backlash

When I die my son will get my 686 no dash number.
When he dies his son will get it and so on.
It will outlive several generations.
Not bad for $200 years ago.


----------



## gysgtdchsr7292

*S&w 686, 66, 65*

I've owned 2 686's one was a Custom Service (CS-1) both were great guns, I also owned a M66. My bad that I sold them all over the years. To redeam myself I bought a M65 3" Round butt, bobbed hammer version loaded with .357 Hydro Shocks for defense, regular hollow points for hunting and shot shells for snakes when hiking/backpacking. Don't carry .38's as I believe that you load and shoot the what it was made for! You want to carry it with .38's buy a 38. SWEEEET gun.:2thumb: Can't go wrong with a wheel gun anyway. Easy to operate, not as easy to foul up and jam, and easier to defend in court, if it comes to that.


----------



## SnakeDoc

I love my 686.


----------



## bunkerbob

You guys make me feel old, I still have my model 19 in .357 from when I was a deputy sheriff many many moons ago. I like my Colt Anaconda .44 mag. among others. I reload .44 specials for target, plenty of power. Going out to the shop to put a scope mount on a friends M1A1-M14 right now, did mine about a month ago, love it, talk about 'reaching out to touch someone', one of my long distance fence security devices.


----------



## Expeditioner

Nothing wrong with a wheel gun or two. I have a Model 19 as well. Looking at 686 to add to my toolbox. :2thumb:


----------



## allen_idaho

I use a single action Ruger Blackhawk in .357, I've always been a sucker for the cowboy action. The only downside is the reload time. Much slower than a 686 with a speedloader.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa

A friend of mine has a Kimber 1911 pro carry II .45 ACP and it's one of the best shooting pistols I've ever shot.


----------



## youpock

tyler_kd0bsa said:


> A friend of mine has a Kimber 1911 pro carry II .45 ACP and it's one of the best shooting pistols I've ever shot.


I have two kimbers, both great guns

________

on another note tho, I don't have any revolvers.. lol maybe an xmas gift to myself


----------



## booter

*S&W Medium frame revolvers*

I don't have any 'L' frame S&W's, what I do own though is: a matched pair of Mod.#66's / round butt / 3" barrels(officially these were never produced for private purchase, Govt.& LE only) / bobbed hammers / Wolff spring kits / polished internals-hammer-trigger / MePro Tritium nite sights / Hogue Bantam grips / all external surfaces matte blasted, except for a .5" polished band surround on the cylinder for the advance detents. Also a Mod.#65 / round butt / 3" heavy barrel / same internals & work / fixed sights / Hogue Bantam grips. All have the same; grips, cutdown cylinder release buttons, for 'muscle memory' the gun - hand - interface is identical. The difference between the 'K & L' frames is marginally noticeable, mainly in the cylinder frame, topstrap & the blast shield. One day I'll get hold of a #686 w/a 3" barrel. On these guns with shielded ejector rods, 3" is the shortest possible barrel length available, while still being able to have a full-length ejector rod. I own 3 of each because the fastest reload when using a revolver is having in your hand another fully loaded revolver, I do own & use HKS speedloaders but you know "2 in your hands, is worth 12 in their bush."


----------



## backlash

tyler_kd0bsa said:


> A friend of mine has a Kimber 1911 pro carry II .45 ACP and it's one of the best shooting pistols I've ever shot.


My Kimber is the other gun my son will one day inherit.


----------



## HozayBuck

I know most of you have seen this man, but for those who haven't...here is the best ever.....so far






That was so much fun I had to do this one...






AND !!...just because .... here's an Auto...






I love shooting!!!


----------

